# The Mummy Escaped!



## Jansenhuant09 (May 25, 2011)

I hope this is in the correct area. I looked all through the Party Ideas and Recipes section and didn't see anything about mummies/Egyptian scares. We've put on a haunted walk-through for the past couple years but they've been a bit sporadic with the themes sticking to what we could afford. I'd like to be able to pick a theme that will flow throughout the walk-through and party area. All the ideas we've come up with are cool but only one or two really have the scare factor. If you can think of any ideas that would really scare, I'd appreciate all in put. Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You could get a latex cobra and add a pneumatic water spitter or a burst of air.

mummy coming out of a sarcophagus (actor, static or animated)

bug wall with scarab beetles

Anubus chasing the tots?

incorporate the story of Osiris 

Your party area could be set up as a mummification ritual with food offerings and edible body parts.


----------



## Jansenhuant09 (May 25, 2011)

wow! those are fantastic! We figured out a way to set up an animated zombie turned mummy to pop out of our sarcophagus. I love the idea as the food area being a mummification ritual. That idea sold the others involved on this idea! Thank you!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Glad to help. I can't wait to see pictures. Good luck!


----------

